# Sticky  2013 Legislative contact information page



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Gives the links for legislative info: http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/63-2013

Gives the Committee Hearing dates: http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/63-201 ... e-332.html

Gives the link for Senators by both district and name: http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/63-2013/members/senate

Gives the link for Representatives same way: http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/63-2013/members/house

*Contact My Legislators*
To email an individual senate or house member open the link, open the name, and an email address will appear. During a legislative session, a legislator can be reached at the State Capitol through Contact My Legislators or by leaving a message with the legislative telephone message center at 1-888-NDLEGIS (635-3447) or 701-328-3373 (local).

Both the House and Senate Natural Resource Committees meet Thursday and Friday and hear bills related to our outdoors.
A bill prefaced HB refers to House Bill, SB refers to Senate Bill.

Email addresses for the House Natural Resource Committee. You can submitt testimony to the whole committee.

Chairman Todd Porter, Vice Chairman Chuck Damschen

[email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; 
[email protected]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Email addresses for the Senate Natural Resources Committee.

The Senate Natural Resources Committee (SNRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Ft. Lincoln Room. Members:

Stanley W. Lyson , Chairman ; David Hogue, Vice Chairman 

[email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected]


----------

